# so I'm back!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

hello guys, so really i have been gone.. WAY TO LONG.. a few years...
i had mice and my mum had told me to get rid of them as they smelt out my room.. but.. tomorrow.. i am getting 2 new girls.
i left here when i was 16, i am 18 now and i think I've learnt a lot! 
i hope to see some old faces and make new friends along the way 
first mice in about a year or so..








this is pippa.









and this is... god dear i say it....Pichu


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I remember you. Welcome back


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember you to :welcome1


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome back!!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

http://littlelouripples.wix.com/ripleys ... bride/cx6n


----------

